# The NEW Caddy thread



## bellaratamaltese

I thought I'd start a new caddy thread so it was easier to keep it updated!

An hour ago, I thought we'd have puppies any minute but now, Caddy is just sleeping. I have her in an xpen with her whelping box and I still think it's going to be today, she's just taking her sweet time!! I have my laptop and am set up right next to her xpen, she doesn't like it if I leave the room. 

This is me right now
:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

EDIT and UPDATE::

It's been a long night. Caddy did not have an easy time delivering and this was after a trip to the emergency vet at 8pm last night. The vet there was an *ss, that's all i can say.

I had to leave caddy at the vet at 8am for failure to progress in her labor, she basically stopped contracting after the third one. Well, she actually stopped contracting as soon as the head was out on the third one and it was another one that had to be pulled out. I took her to my vet as soon as they opened and they did another xray which showed one HGUE baby, breech presentation but when he did an ultrasound, there was no heartbeat. So poor Caddy had to endure 3 live births and now a Csection for them to clean out the dead baby. Luckily the three surviving babies have already nursed and caddy was wonderful with that, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue when I pick her up. I have the puppies with me now at home. 

I feel so bad for my sweet caddy and again I will say, there is no such thing as breeding for fun. This is not fun, LOL. And it's definitely not cheap either.

thank you all sooo much for being there with me and being soo supportive. It's possible I could have prevented the puppy's demise by going back to the emergency vet, but I did not like the way Caddy was treated there. As it was, I walked into my vet office and my usual vet wasn't working today but happened to be picking up something and he stayed and took care of Caddy on his day off, so I can't regret that decision too much!

If this makes no sense, I've been up since 6am yesterday with caddy so it's been a loooong night, LOL I'll post the pic of the little dewds with caddy here
[attachment=27554:IMG_5529.jpg]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Mommy she is teaching you the reason we dont "think". :smilie_tischkante: LOL Good luck with this delivery. Caddy you be a good girl, you know this is not just your first it is for your mommy's also. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Stacey:
Maybe you could go into live chat when she starts the process (if your hands are free!!) i wish you had a webcam!!
i'm so excited for you!!


----------



## The A Team

I guess I don't even have to ask - you have your camera handy....right? LOL


----------



## Lennabella

Poor thing - she wants her skin mommy next to her !!

Good luck Stacey ... my thoughts are with you ...

Get the camera ready !!


----------



## Cathy

I'm laughing but boy, my sympathies are with you. I can just imagine you sitting beside her with your laptop and she decides to take a snooze. LOL 

I'm on lunch and will check for news again as soon I get home from work. C'Mom Caddy........give your mom a break and have those puppies! 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a safe and easy delivery.

:grouphug: :grouphug: 

Cathy A


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Stacey:
> Maybe you could go into live chat when she starts the process (if your hands are free!!) i wish you had a webcam!!
> i'm so excited for you!![/B]


I am pretty sure my hands will not be free!! If I'm typing while she is delivering puppies, someone please slap me, LOL!! 



> I'm laughing but boy, my sympathies are with you. I can just imagine you sitting beside her with your laptop and she decides to take a snooze. LOL
> 
> I'm on lunch and will check for news again as soon I get home from work. C'Mom Caddy........give your mom a break and have those puppies!
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a safe and easy delivery.
> 
> :grouphug: :grouphug:
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


Yep and she's still snoozing, just not comfortably! I liked it better when she was panting, I felt like we were getting somewhere, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Mommy she is teaching you the reason we dont "think". :smilie_tischkante: LOL Good luck with this delivery. Caddy you be a good girl, you know this is not just your first it is for your mommy's also. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Haha, this is very true!!! 



> I guess I don't even have to ask - you have your camera handy....right? LOL[/B]


Yep, it's sitting right here, LOL


----------



## MandyMc65

This is very exciting!!!

Can't wait to see pics! I'll keep checking in even though I'm at work!!

Good luck to you and to Caddy! :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy

Just remember, a watched pot never boils. lol
They love to keep you waiting (and watching).
She'll probably wait until 3 in the morning. That 
seems to be the most quiet time to them. Good
luck.


----------



## carrie

i think you should also start a new thread when she goes into labor! :biggrin:


----------



## bigsmom

awww...the anticipation must be driving you nuts :smpullhair: haha...she'll make you proud* i think she's just teasing you wit the panting! lol :grouphug: i wish all the luck in the world when things get going!


----------



## KandiMaltese

Caddy, repeat after me...Heee Heee Hooo Hooo..LOL! Good luck..we're rooting for ya!

Andrea & Ace


----------



## Bella Rose

Oh how exciting Stacy!  I'll keep checking for updates! Sending prayers and positive thoughts for a safe delivery!


----------



## Ladysmom

Oh, I'm so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert

Oh, this is just so exciting! "Little" Miss Caddy...don't you have any idea how many of us are all waiting in antici..........................................................................
................................
PATION!? Let's go! Push 'em out, shove 'em out, WAY OUT! 
Go Caddy...it's their birthday... :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

How exciting!!!! I can't wait see pics of Caddy's precious lil newborns! Good luck Stacy and Caddy! I hope that the delivery goes smoothly!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

double post. sorry!


----------



## lillady

Aw-they always want us by them-don't they? That's cute! Thanks for the update! Can't wait for puppies! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom

I can't quit thinking about Caddy!! Hoping for the very best experience for all.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

STILL waiting but things seem to be picking up again. Caddy is trying to dig to china right now in her whelping box so she is no longer sleeping. 

I want to thank everyone for your support and kind words! This has been soo much fun sharing it with all of you!!


----------



## msmagnolia

OK, so now I found the thread with the updates! Stacy, hang in there. I would really like it if Caddy had those puppies while the Vet was still open.....


----------



## Gemma

:w00t: please take a video of the digging and everything  :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie

i remember when a techs dog looks like it was about to deliver...panting and grunting....she didnt deliver til a week later lol. i hope this isnt a false alarm and we will get to see pics of those beautiful babies!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Stacy she is going to do great when she finally desides to PUSH. Come on Caddy. Like Aunti Hiedi said "push em out".


What a special day for them to be born. Deb's twin grandkids are being born today and it is the forth anniversary of my son's death. Goooooo Caddy! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Come on, baby girl!! Make us all aunties!!


----------



## Lennabella

> I can't quit thinking about Caddy!! Hoping for the very best experience for all.[/B]


Digging - is she trying to get to Australia ?? .. Nooo noooo - push push 
Digging - is that a SIGN !! :new_shocked: 

I'm getting nervous - I can imagine what you are going through !!


----------



## lillady

We're all cheering for you sweet Caddy-you can do it girl! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

:new_shocked: .....I'm having sympathy pains :smpullhair:


----------



## Carla

OMG, I hope Caddy doesn't wait a week like Jaimie's tech's dog did. :smpullhair: 

Come on Caddy - PACE - PANT - PUSH!

We can't stand the suspense!
PACE - PANT - PUSH!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## The A Team

When my Bichon started digging, she had her pups within about 6 hours...she was getting her nest ready.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Ok, Caddy is not listening to you guys. At all. She's faked me out sooo many times today!!


----------



## lynda

Just got home from shopping and I will now be tuned in for the rest of the day/night. Hope things are progressing nicely.


----------



## Lennabella

> Ok, Caddy is not listening to you guys. At all. She's faked me out sooo many times today!![/B]


I told you - let Crazy Caira on to her ...
Watching her in that video is enough to make anyone go into labor


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Caddy is not listening to you guys. At all. She's faked me out sooo many times today!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you - let Crazy Caira on to her ...
> Watching her in that video is enough to make anyone go into labor
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I couldn't inflict Crazy on Poor Caddy. That would be... inhumane :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Caddy is just going to keep us all in suspense!!
I hope things are going well!


----------



## angel's mom

I just got home from work and had to check in (while hubby is wondering when I'm going to start supper!). C'mon Caddy! Hey, when is Caddy's birthday? She's not a stubborn Taurus is she???? lol


----------



## binniebee

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Caddy is not listening to you guys. At all. She's faked me out sooo many times today!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you - let Crazy Caira on to her ...
> Watching her in that video is enough to make anyone go into labor
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't inflict Crazy on Poor Caddy. That would be... inhumane :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I have sneaked (snuck?) peaks here all day from work trying to keep up with the drama and still no puppies? Well, I'm home now so can check more often. Good luck!

BinnieBee


----------



## Lennabella

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Caddy is not listening to you guys. At all. She's faked me out sooo many times today!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you - let Crazy Caira on to her ...
> Watching her in that video is enough to make anyone go into labor
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't inflict Crazy on Poor Caddy. That would be... inhumane :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Wow that but huh ? How are u keeping them all away from her .. are they not hovering around the Xpen .. 
Poor Caddy


----------



## beckybc03

Come on Caddy!!! Anxiously awaiting news!


----------



## MySugarBaby

Haha, you sound just like me!! I had my laptop on and ready close by with a phone and phone numbers and all supplies.
Of course I was freaking out but didn't have the time to stay stressed for long.

Are you taking her temperature? It will drop to 98 degrees when she is within 24 hours or less of delivering.
Do you have someone you can call to help ease your nerves and help record everything like date of birth, weight, sex. It really helps.
If I can help in any way let me know!!

Come on Caddy, you can do it!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I'm STILL waiting, but she's getting closer. I'm pretty sure it will be happening by tomorrow am.

This is the longest day EVER, LOL!


----------



## lillady

Hang in there mommy and furbaby-you're both doing great!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maria71

:smpullhair: How will you sleep!? LOL :smpullhair: Good Luck!!


----------



## k/c mom

We're all here with you. :grouphug: I hate to leave the computer!!


----------



## Gemma

no babies yet? :smpullhair: give her some belly rubs , just kidding don't listen to me :eusa_hand:


----------



## revakb2

All of us are having palpitations here. Come on Caddy - help your poor aunties out. We dying to see those babies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

come on Caddy, are you going to keep mommy up all night? I'm going to keep checkin in till bed time. Hopefully we will have babies soon


----------



## Carla

While the following info isn't new to Stacy, Dr. Jaimie, and some others, it might be informative to others like me, who have no idea about the canine labor process.

Stage I of labor occurs after the progesterone level drops to less than 2 ng/ml, usually accompanied by a drop in temperature to 99 degrees Fahrenheit, or less. The temperature rebounds fairly quickly, so it is recommended that body temperature be measured at least twice a day the last week of pregnancy to try to catch this drop (or to measure the progesterone levels if desired). Labor should begin within 24 hours of the drop in temperature. Stage I labor consists of nesting behavior, uterine contractions that are not visible (but can be palpated in most cases), panting, restlessness and often a decrease in appetite. This stage usually doesn't last longer than 24 hours.

Stage II labor is period of hard contractions that occur after a puppy is in position to be born and the bitch is working hard to deliver the puppy. The contractions usually involve a lot of body effort in addition to uterine contractions so they are usually obvious at this time. Stage II labor should not go on for more than an hour without a puppy being delivered. Stage II labor is repeated each time a puppy is delivered.

Stage III labor is the period between puppies and after the last puppy, when there is some rest but the fetal membranes are expelled with less violent contractions. The interval between puppies should not exceed 4 hours. Most bitches become obviously much more comfortable after the last puppy is delivered but it is helpful to have some idea how many puppies to expect prior to the delivery, just to be sure that the delivery really is over.

Ok Caddy, I can't stand the waiting. Please, oh please be in labor. rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Thank you Carla for posting this for everyone. It helps to be able to understand the process. Even though the mom may play games with you for a while. Not that she is meaning to but it happened to me more times than not..LOLOL Like I have said before the female dog having puppies teaches us humans not to think. :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## MandyMc65

Just got home and wanted to check and see if there were any puppies!!!

I guess we'll all have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Carla

> Thank you Carla for posting this for everyone. It helps to be able to understand the process. Even though the mom may play games with you for a while. Not that she is meaning to but it happened to me more times than not..LOLOL Like I have said before the female dog having puppies teaches us humans not to think. :new_shocked: :new_shocked:[/B]


You are so right. I think any of us who have given birth can attest to the fact that there really isn't such a thing as a "normal labor" but are merely guidelines. I hope everyone takes my post as such.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Andrea&Luci

ahhh no puppies yet?!?! come on Caddy!! You can do it! 
Carla, thanks for posting that about the whelping process....I don't have any skin kids (and plan on keeping it that way), but watching my sister give birth to my niece was enough to be ever so thankful that we are in an age where techology can provide medicine to numb women while giving birth.... I wish they had epidurals for animals so they don't have to experience the pain of birth!!! The part where they described the "violent contractions" gave me chills!!
nevertheless..... :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Go Caddy Go!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## coco

Okay, I am on the Caddy bandwagon. When are you going to let us see those babies, Caddy? Get with the program, girl!


----------



## Lennabella

*"bitch is working hard to deliver the puppy"

I wonder if Caddy appreciates being called a bitch this far in the game ??

:brownbag: - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: *


----------



## msmagnolia

I am just getting back from meeting and dinner with my contractor. Still no puppies? Darn!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

> *"bitch is working hard to deliver the puppy"
> 
> I wonder if Caddy appreciates being called a bitch this far in the game ??
> 
> :brownbag: - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: *[/B]


hahahahhahha!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Still no pups but she is definitely still in stage one. That twenty four hour thing is holding true, I guess. It's become an ordeal, that's all I can say!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Fingers and toes crossed for a safe and uneventful delivery!!


----------



## phesty

*in a cheerleader chant* 
*Come on Caddy, you can do it! Put a little power to it! Gooooooooo Caddy!!!!! *
*high kicks and shakes pompoms*

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Josie says: Yeah, I'd like to see you do a high kick, mommy....you'd end up in the hospital.


----------



## Kara

Aww still none. I posted in teh picture part, as I was wondering about her, I didnt think to look here first. I had a dream last night that she had them, and there were 4 and it was 3 girls and a boy...haha.

I cant wait. :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65

Still awaiting the arrival! 

Good luck Caddy, they'll be here soon enough, and they'll definitely be worth the wait! :grouphug:


----------



## kristiekellogg

GOOD LUCK CADDY! 
WE're cheering you on!!!
Kristie & Kea


----------



## Krystal

AW Caddy I will be praying for you! I just know that you will do great! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Caddy when are those puppies coming out??


----------



## dogloverx3

We've waited long enough - OUT !!! . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella

It's 11:40 your time - where are u - come back!!!!!!

Don't you go dissapearing now - and if you do - you better be back here with some puppies ..

Getting aggressive now with poor Stacey and Caddy


----------



## anouk

Still no news?!


----------



## jude'n'jools

WOW 2 boys so far, your doing brilliant Stacy....i'm so proud of you & Little Miss Caddy :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Ok, this puppy having is some scary business, let's all i can say. No matter how prepared you think you are, YOU ARE NOT. So far, two boys with two still to be born. There is no such thing as breeding 'for fun', this is really hard. And it's really hard seeing your baby in pain. The first one was stuck and I had to pull him out, the second was breech and I made the hubby pull it out. 

If DianL hadn't talked me through these deliveries, both these puppies could have died EASILY. Thank you thank you thank you! And thank you to Becky, Andrea and Cathyb for talking and talking me through this! 

[attachment=27545:IMG_5526.jpg]

Here's an exhausted and yucky Caddy with her two little babies. Will keep you updated on the next ones!


----------



## Cary

yay! how wonderful. :grouphug: :aktion033:


----------



## jude'n'jools

> Ok, this puppy having is some scary business, let's all i can say. No matter how prepared you think you are, YOU ARE NOT. So far, two boys with two still to be born. There is no such thing as breeding 'for fun', this is really hard. And it's really hard seeing your baby in pain. The first one was stuck and I had to pull him out, the second was breech and I made the hubby pull it out.
> 
> If DianL hadn't talked me through these deliveries, both these puppies could have died EASILY. Thank you thank you thank you! And thank you to Becky, Andrea and Cathyb for talking and talking me through this!
> 
> [attachment=27545:IMG_5526.jpg]
> 
> Here's an exhausted and yucky Caddy with her two little babies. Will keep you updated on the next ones![/B]


OMG gorgeous, poor we Caddy. You must be shattered but it will be so worth it in the end :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Stacy thank you for posting the true side of delivering babies the correct way. It is not for the faint of heart that is for sure. Caddy looks good considering the past 24 hours. Hang in there honey and know that we are here. *huge hugs to you*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Oh how wonderful!!! Scary, but Wonderful!!

I hope the other babies just 'pop' out in an instant with no complications!!! :grouphug: Hey, dreams are free .... but seriously, I hope the rest of your night - sorry, early morning goes well.


----------



## theboyz

Oh my gosh......sweet babies! Keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom

I got up and couldn't wait to check for an update!

Two boys! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I am so impressed that your husband who didn't think he even liked dogs is now a midwife!

Keep us posted!


----------



## carrie

awwww!! congrats, caddy!! (and stacy) :aktion033: 

and they were born on my son's birthday (he's 6 today!)

big hugs all around! :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Wow! Congrats!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## thelittlepet

Big hugs to Stacey and Caddy. Hopefully she is all done with the labor now and you have the last two puppies. 
Aimee


----------



## MySugarBaby

Congrats on the two boys!! They are so precious!! :wub: 
I hope the other two come quickly without any complications. Keep us posted!!


----------



## The A Team

Two boys! :aktion033: Now I have to go to work - I'll be checking back in in about 1/2 hour! Don't go anywhere...


----------



## angel's mom

Congratulations on the two new babies. Can't wait for another update.


----------



## Scoobydoo

:aktion033: :aktion033: Wow congratulations, two little boys, what wonderful news, I hope all goes well and the next two arrive safely soon. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Congratulations on the two new babies. Can't wait for another update.[/B]


well.. we have another boy. Caddy is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired, it's not even funny. I just gave her some vanilla ice cream, she liked that. Do dogs get ice cream headaches? if so, caddy probably had a good one going on with how quickly she gulped it down. There is still one more pup and I just don't know how Caddy is going to do it. She's being attacked by three white squealers right now so hopefully she can rally up the energy (and the contractions)


----------



## Ladysmom

Let's hope this last one is a girl!

What do your kids think about all this? Did they stay up for the big event?


----------



## The A Team

Poor little Caddy - I bet after all this is over, she'll never want to have anything to do with another BOY again..EVER!


----------



## hambys97

Congratulations Caddy!!! Three successful deliveries is something to be VERY proud of. I hope that the last delivery is as easy as possible for you. Can't wait to see some more pics, when you have time. Top priority is taking care of your baby, Caddy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me

Congratulations!!</span>


----------



## momtoboo

Congrats on the 3 darling baby boys so far. :aktion033: Hugs to Caddy, she must be exhausted by now.


----------



## gatiger40

The 4th just has to be a little girl! She would have 3 big brothers to protect her as well as beat her up! haha.

Congrats on doing such a great job so far Ms. Caddy!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: Just a little more and you and your mommy can get some rest.( well as much rest as you can with newborns in the house).


----------



## Maria71

:grouphug: Awww Congrats!!! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I know it is cliché but my first thought is "bless your heart"! I really feel for you and what you are going through. I am glad there is only one more to come. It's great that you know how many to expect. I hope #4 pops out really soon so sweet Caddy can rest. Hugs to you all! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Here's a new pic of Caddy and the dewds. At least I think they're dewds. This is all new to me, you know.
[attachment=27550:IMG_5529.jpg]


----------



## lynda

CONGRATULATION ON YOUR THREE NEW SONS. I AM SITTING HERE WITH CHILLS AND TEARS IN MY EYES. HOPING EVRYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE FOURTH. CADDY LOOKS ABSOLUTELY SUPER AFTER DELIVERING THE 1ST TWO. BLESS HER LITTLE HEART. 

HUGS TO YOU ALL. WILL KEEP WATCHING FOR UPDATES :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese

YEAH CADDY! (and her human helpers) - 3 boys. 
my thoughts and prayers are with you for this 4th one..
I'm just so amazed her 1st delivery has gone so well! I'm so glad you had good friends to help you thru!


----------



## wooflife

What a beautiful mommy and babies even being so tired... she still perfectly gorgeous. They are all angels. I am so excited for you. 

Caddie was the first thing I thought of this morning when I got up I hoped she had her puppies. Congratulations!!!

Good Job Caddie!! Hang in there for the last baby girl you can do it!

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## mmo

OMG, i got goosebumps. I am glad everything´s going ok so far. I hope this is over soon. Stacy, you are really brave, i can imagine how difficult it is to watch your baby girl go through this. Congratulations for the 3 boys, i hope the last one comes out NOW! :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia

OMG! I don't know how you are handling it. Bless Caddy's little heart. I hope that 4th pup cooperates and appears soon for all of your sakes. Then get some SLEEP!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

OMG Great congrats.....I was up going back and forth on the thread checking until 2 am!!! I hope this last one comes out quick and without any problems poor baby must be exhausted! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady

I, too, have tears in my eyes. What an amazing thing to experience! :biggrin: Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Keep going Caddy-what a good girl-you are doing GREAT!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Bella Rose

Aweeeee!!!!! Congratulations Stacy!!! They are just beautiful!!! I hope the last ones comes soon so you all can rest for a bit. Good job Caddy... it's almost over and then you can concentrate on your new little ones! I'm so excited for you Stacy.... and so glad all seems to have gone well!


----------



## Cathy

I'm sneaking on at work to see what is happening. Thank goodness your third boy arrived safely! I'm thinking of you!!!!

Gotta go before I get caught.

Cathy A


----------



## hambys97

What a GORGEOUS mommy with her babies!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KandiMaltese

Stacy, you have done a beautiful job. Caddy, sweetheart, what a lovely mother you will make. Love to you. I'm here for you..and thinking of you both. 

Love,
Andrea


----------



## Lennabella

OMG - how amazing ...

3 beautiful boys .... BUT .... where's the Girl ????????

She looks lovely

Congrats and keep up the good work


----------



## thefab5

I have been reading this thread and holding my breath for #4............come on #4!

congrats Mom and Grandma on the babies! :aktion033:


----------



## zsazsasmom

:grouphug: Awwwwwww bless your heart lil momma! :grouphug: beautiful babies!!


----------



## phesty

Oh how exciting!!! I hope that number four arrives safely. Then hopefully mommy and grandma can get some rest.

Thanks so much for keeping us updated!


----------



## The A Team

Maybe #4 is letting mommy get some rest before he/she enters the world.....or maybe she is a little princess, just waiting to make her "Grand Entrance"! :thumbsup:


----------



## LoriJo

Awwww, congratulations, Stacy!!! The pictures are just precious! I hope that #4 comes soon so you can all get some much deserved rest! :grouphug:


----------



## anouk

:aktion033: Congratulations Caddy (and Stacy)! :aktion033: 
Now I hope #4 decides to enter the world as soon as possible, you all must be tired beyond immagination.

Big hug to mommy Caddy and the newborns :grouphug:


----------



## lynda

A cheer for Caddy,

LETS GO CADDY LETS GO :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo

</span> :aktion033: :aktion033: Omg well done Caddy and mummy and daddy for all your hard work, now we need to have #4, I am praying the next baby arrives soon and easy :grouphug: </span></span>


----------



## Lacie's Mom

The last one always takes so very, very long, it seems because the momma is so tired that she's not pushing as hard AND because there's not another one behind to help push the baby down the birth canal.

Now you can see why when someone says they want to breed for FUN, I just roll my eyes. Fun for who??? So much work, so many things that can go wrong.

But the 3 boys look beautiful and healthy. Can't wait to see what the last one is.

And besides the ice cream -- you may want to try a little sugar water or Karo syrup to give Caddy a boost of energy.


----------



## iluvlucy

How exciting & scary & wonderful & exhausting!!!!!!!! 

I can't wait to hear that she had the fourth and it is over with. 

Robyn & Lucy


----------



## casa verde maltese

I just have to say I'm so ANXIOUS for this last one - and Caddy looked so very tired in that last photo! I do hope it happens soon - Birthing puppies is not for the squeamish.. I confess I would of just gone to the emergency vet (or paid my vet overtime and then some) to have them handle the delivery form beginning to end. You are very BRAVE! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65

Yay Caddy!! Only one more to go! I hope everything goes smoothly for her for the last one.

Thank you for the pictures, they are just gorgeous. Hopefully I will get to meet them all soon!  (Oct. 20th)

Caddy is just beautiful and so are her boys.  And congrats to you, what a chore this has been.


----------



## MandyMc65

Just saw your update. I sure hope she's okay. :grouphug:


----------



## Carla

[attachment=27556:Trophy_01_june.gif] 
:aktion033: 3 down and 1 to go. Come on Caddy, I know your tired, but you can do this. :aktion033: 

Stacy, I'm not sure I could ever do this. Give yourself a pat on the back for taking such good care of Caddy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gigigirlz

I am so sorry that Caddy has to go through a surgery now...praying for a safe outcome for her and her babies....


----------



## mmo

Any news on baby #4? I hope all is well. :smpullhair:


----------



## Cathy

OMG, I just saw the title change! I hope everything will be okay!!!!!!!!!! Prayers coming your way!

Cathy A


----------



## Gemma

I'm so nervous, I just want it to be next week already. praying for Caddy and the puppies rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97

Please provide more details. I am now worried sick for Miss Caddy and this last baby. I will be saying a quick prayer for her, the puppy, you, and the three puppies wondering where their mommy is. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal

AW Caddy I am so proud of you honey! Your babies are so perfect and beautiful...You have done an amazing job. :grouphug: 

Stacy, thank you for sharing those beautiful pics. You sure are one brave woman. :grouphug:

I will be praying that all are ok.


----------



## jodublin

good luck with everything .you sound tired try and get some sleep tonight .if you can. :aktion033:


----------



## lillady

I pray everything is ok!! rayer: rayer: rayer: God, watch over Caddy and puppy #4!!! :grouphug:


----------



## mmo

Surgery??? oh nooo, why??? Prayers are coming your way, Stacy. I hope everything turns out ok. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

OMG, what a 24 hours. Congratulations on the 3 boys and I'm praying for them, their Mommie and you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lynda

Lots and lots of prayers coming your way rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hang in there sweet Caddy, you are amazing


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Stacy -- very, very important. DO NOT LET CADDY NEAR HER PUPPIES AFTER SURGERY. I made that mistake with a litter of Lhasas and lost the entire litter. The momma was very freaked out from the medication and even 6 hours after we had thought everything was out of her system, she still was frightened every time the puppies moved and she ended up destroying the babies.

Be prepared to bottle feed the babies (must get the necessary formula from pet store) and may even have to tube feed them. Please have your vet show you how to tube feed them -- just in case. It is difficult and you can hit their lungs and put the fluid (formula) into the lungs if you don't know how to tube feed. Please, please, please ask your vet for instructions -- just in case you need to do this.

I'm very worried about Caddy. I'm sure that it's because she's so tired that she hasn't the strength to push anymore. And I'm praying that the last puppy is OK and hasn't been in the birth canal too long without oxygen. rayer: 

I've done this so many times with no problems and a few with problems. I just wish that I was there to help in person.

Please let us know how Caddy and the last puppy are.

Lynn


----------



## angel's mom

OMG! I just saw the update. Stacy, I hope and pray that Caddy and the baby are both okay. rayer: rayer: rayer: Please, God, keep this mother and her baby in your protective arms.


----------



## msmagnolia

Oh no. I'll be watching this thread for an update......


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

rayer: Praying all goes Ok for dear little Caddy I was so heartsick to see she had to go for surgery! rayer:


----------



## k/c mom

Sending good thoughts Caddy's way. I'm so worried.... trying to think positive thoughts, though.... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Katkoota

rayer: that everything turns out well


----------



## Carla

Oh no! I'm so sorry that Caddy needs surgery. I pray that she and the 4th puppy will alright. rayer: 

:grouphug: You must be exhausted but I know you'll find your inner strength and take good care of those puppies. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## theboyz

I'm so sorry Caddy! Hope all goes well and she is home with her family soon. Brave little girl. rayer:


----------



## elly

praying for Caddy and her babies


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Sending prayers your way for all of you ........Caddy, babies and for their Grandma............... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Stacy -- very, very important. DO NOT LET CADDY NEAR HER PUPPIES AFTER SURGERY. I made that mistake with a litter of Lhasas and lost the entire litter. The momma was very freaked out from the medication and even 6 hours after we had thought everything was out of her system, she still was frightened every time the puppies moved and she ended up destroying the babies.
> 
> Be prepared to bottle feed the babies (must get the necessary formula from pet store) and may even have to tube feed them. Please have your vet show you how to tube feed them -- just in case. It is difficult and you can hit their lungs and put the fluid (formula) into the lungs if you don't know how to tube feed. Please, please, please ask your vet for instructions -- just in case you need to do this.
> 
> I'm very worried about Caddy. I'm sure that it's because she's so tired that she hasn't the strength to push anymore. And I'm praying that the last puppy is OK and hasn't been in the birth canal too long without oxygen. rayer:
> 
> I've done this so many times with no problems and a few with problems. I just wish that I was there to help in person.
> 
> Please let us know how Caddy and the last puppy are.
> 
> Lynn[/B]


THANK YOU FOR THIS ADVICE. I was impressed with how naturally Caddy took to the babies and let them climb all over her even when she was in absolute agony and I am sure I would have let them be together. This breeding stuff is hard work, I had no idea. Well I had some idea but not this much. I'm bottle feeding the babies right now and beteter get back to it, I will update again soon. I haven't heard from the vet office and I am so sad for my Caddy. She is so scared in public and she's had a really hard 24 hrs, labor was not kind to her. 

It's a good thing i was actually wanting to keep a male! I'll have a few to choose from


----------



## lynda

God Bless you and Caddy and welcome to the male club LOL

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Maria71

rayer: Keeping Caddy and her new little ones in my thoughts and prayers rayer:


----------



## LoriJo

> I am so sad for my Caddy. She is so scared in public and she's had a really hard 24 hrs, labor was not kind to her.[/B]


Stacy, praying that everything goes ok for Caddy & the last puppy. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me

:grouphug: I will be thinking of Caddy and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Ptarana

Oh I am so sorry to haer about Caddy, poor baby. I know she is in good hands. I wish you all the best will keep you in my prayers. Hopefully you can get some rest in between feedings. Very good example why breeding should not be done with just anyone. And make sure you have the means cause it can be very expesive. ( I am not referring to Stacy ) Just others that might see this that are thinking of breeding for money.


----------



## casa verde maltese

I hope all is well with Caddy and we hear soon how she and the 4th puppy are fairing!
Boys are great!! I wish I lived closer so I could help!! since I'm not doing anything but sitting at home this week!
Hang in there - we are all with you in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## carrie

oh goodness... poor caddy, i'm sure she was exhausted. she's safe in the vets hands, now. i'll be thinking of you both... 

BIG HUGS!! :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal

rayer: rayer: For Caddy and baby #4 rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Stacy I just wanted to say how sorry I am for both you and Caddy. This has been one horrific experience for you both. Please know that you are all in my thoughts right now. And until you get through this hard stage of hand rearing the babies. Please try and rest in between feedings. You need to think of you also. I know practice what you preach and I am not one to be talking about thinking of myself, but even though I don't doesn't mean I don't need to. *hugs to you* I know you need them right now.


----------



## Ladysmom

I am so sorry this has been such a difficult delivery for poor Caddy. Praying that she and this last puppy will be okay. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty

I'm sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts for Caddy and puppy #4, and for you Stacy.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom

> Oh I am so sorry to haer about Caddy, poor baby. I know she is in good hands. I wish you all the best will keep you in my prayers. Hopefully you can get some rest in between feedings. Very good example why breeding should not be done with just anyone. And make sure you have the means cause it can be very expesive. ( I am not referring to Stacy ) Just others that might see this that are thinking of breeding for money.[/B]


I've thought of this, too. I hope people who don't know Stacy who are reading this realize that she is someone who is doing this the right way and with the right intentions and is in no way a BYB or anything remotely like that.

Hoping to hear some good news soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws

I feel so sad for Caddy. :smcry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Oh Stacy - I can only echo everyone's prayers and good thoughts for sweet momma Caddy and little #4. Congratulations on your 3 boys, and I hope you hear something soon from the vet. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris

You and Caddy and the pups will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## daisyg

First, 

The new puppies are so cute!! Awww!

Second, 
Caddy and the puppy are in my prayers! Everything will be fine!!!!

Send you hugs and best wishes, 
Daisy


----------



## 3Maltmom

Stacy ~ I just saw this. I pray little Caddy and the babies are all doing well.

Lovies to you all. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Mystify79

rayer: I'll be keeping Caddy and her wee ones in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy -- very, very important. DO NOT LET CADDY NEAR HER PUPPIES AFTER SURGERY. I made that mistake with a litter of Lhasas and lost the entire litter. The momma was very freaked out from the medication and even 6 hours after we had thought everything was out of her system, she still was frightened every time the puppies moved and she ended up destroying the babies.
> 
> Be prepared to bottle feed the babies (must get the necessary formula from pet store) and may even have to tube feed them. Please have your vet show you how to tube feed them -- just in case. It is difficult and you can hit their lungs and put the fluid (formula) into the lungs if you don't know how to tube feed. Please, please, please ask your vet for instructions -- just in case you need to do this.
> 
> I'm very worried about Caddy. I'm sure that it's because she's so tired that she hasn't the strength to push anymore. And I'm praying that the last puppy is OK and hasn't been in the birth canal too long without oxygen. rayer:
> 
> I've done this so many times with no problems and a few with problems. I just wish that I was there to help in person.
> 
> Please let us know how Caddy and the last puppy are.
> 
> Lynn[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THIS ADVICE. I was impressed with how naturally Caddy took to the babies and let them climb all over her even when she was in absolute agony and I am sure I would have let them be together. This breeding stuff is hard work, I had no idea. Well I had some idea but not this much. I'm bottle feeding the babies right now and beteter get back to it, I will update again soon. I haven't heard from the vet office and I am so sad for my Caddy. She is so scared in public and she's had a really hard 24 hrs, labor was not kind to her.
> 
> It's a good thing i was actually wanting to keep a male! I'll have a few to choose from
> 
> I had a feeling it had been too long in between pups so I am not surprised you are at the vet. Typically we wait an hour and a half at the most.
> 
> My advice would be a little less alarming because it depends upon what type of anesthetic they gave her. If they gave her gas she will come out of it sooner and they typically give gas because they do not want to drug up the pups.
> 
> Mama's Fear of the pups only seems to happen when she does not see the pups born and not necessarily from the anesthetic. Since she has seen the pups she will most likely be fine and continue to nurse them and clean them. It is very important that the pups get her first milk, they also need her warmth especially in the first few days because they are unable to regulate there own body temperature. Most of us use a heating pad specially designed not to get too hot. I feel if you watch her with her pups she will do fine because she has already seen her pups.
> 
> So my advice is monitor her and if she is as calm with them as she had been, then you will get a sense that it will be okay.
> 
> We had a bitch that had to have a c-section and she refused her pup at first but we held her down and made the pup nurse until the mom whinnied wanting to take care of her pup. After a few hrs of this she could not stand us giving her the pup and then taking it away. She came full circle into a responsible Mom. You could say we use dog phyc. Eventually we gave her Mom of the year. [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## Lacie's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy -- very, very important. DO NOT LET CADDY NEAR HER PUPPIES AFTER SURGERY. I made that mistake with a litter of Lhasas and lost the entire litter. The momma was very freaked out from the medication and even 6 hours after we had thought everything was out of her system, she still was frightened every time the puppies moved and she ended up destroying the babies.
> 
> Be prepared to bottle feed the babies (must get the necessary formula from pet store) and may even have to tube feed them. Please have your vet show you how to tube feed them -- just in case. It is difficult and you can hit their lungs and put the fluid (formula) into the lungs if you don't know how to tube feed. Please, please, please ask your vet for instructions -- just in case you need to do this.
> 
> I'm very worried about Caddy. I'm sure that it's because she's so tired that she hasn't the strength to push anymore. And I'm praying that the last puppy is OK and hasn't been in the birth canal too long without oxygen. rayer:
> 
> I've done this so many times with no problems and a few with problems. I just wish that I was there to help in person.
> 
> Please let us know how Caddy and the last puppy are.
> 
> Lynn[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THIS ADVICE. I was impressed with how naturally Caddy took to the babies and let them climb all over her even when she was in absolute agony and I am sure I would have let them be together. This breeding stuff is hard work, I had no idea. Well I had some idea but not this much. I'm bottle feeding the babies right now and beteter get back to it, I will update again soon. I haven't heard from the vet office and I am so sad for my Caddy. She is so scared in public and she's had a really hard 24 hrs, labor was not kind to her.
> 
> It's a good thing i was actually wanting to keep a male! I'll have a few to choose from
> 
> I had a feeling it had been too long in between pups so I am not surprised you are at the vet. Typically we wait an hour and a half at the most.
> 
> My advice would be a little less alarming because it depends upon what type of anesthetic they gave her. If they gave her gas she will come out of it sooner and they typically give gas because they do not want to drug up the pups.
> 
> Mama's Fear of the pups only seems to happen when she does not see the pups born and not necessarily from the anesthetic. Since she has seen the pups she will most likely be fine and continue to nurse them and clean them. It is very important that the pups get her first milk, they also need her warmth especially in the first few days because they are unable to regulate there own body temperature. Most of us use a heating pad specially designed not to get too hot. I feel if you watch her with her pups she will do fine because she has already seen her pups.
> 
> So my advice is monitor her and if she is as calm with them as she had been, then you will get a sense that it will be okay.
> 
> We had a bitch that had to have a c-section and she refused her pup at first but we held her down and made the pup nurse until the mom whinnied wanting to take care of her pup. After a few hrs of this she could not stand us giving her the pup and then taking it away. She came full circle into a responsible Mom. You could say we use dog phyc. Eventually we gave her Mom of the year. [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I certainly didn't mean not to ever give her the puppies back. I simply meant that you must be certain not to reunite them too soon. Not until Caddy is free of anesthetic and able to be alert enough to know what is going on. It does appear in the pics that Caddy was nursing the puppies earlier so I'm certain that she has already been able to give them milk (which they definitely need). Just be very careful because she may not be her normal self for several hours after the surgery.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> EDIT and UPDATE::
> 
> It's been a long night. Caddy did not have an easy time delivering and this was after a trip to the emergency vet at 8pm last night. The vet there was an *ss, that's all i can say.
> 
> I had to leave caddy at the vet at 8am for failure to progress in her labor, she basically stopped contracting after the third one. Well, she actually stopped contracting as soon as the head was out on the third one and it was another one that had to be pulled out. I took her to my vet as soon as they opened and they did another xray which showed one HGUE baby, breech presentation but when he did an ultrasound, there was no heartbeat. So poor Caddy had to endure 3 live births and now a Csection for them to clean out the dead baby. Luckily the three surviving babies have already nursed and caddy was wonderful with that, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue when I pick her up. I have the puppies with me now at home.
> 
> I feel so bad for my sweet caddy and again I will say, there is no such thing as breeding for fun. This is not fun, LOL. And it's definitely not cheap either.
> 
> thank you all sooo much for being there with me and being soo supportive. It's possible I could have prevented the puppy's demise by going back to the emergency vet, but I did not like the way Caddy was treated there. As it was, I walked into my vet office and my usual vet wasn't working today but happened to be picking up something and he stayed and took care of Caddy on his day off, so I can't regret that decision too much![/B]



I am so sorry, Stacy


----------



## lynda

Stacy I am so sorry to hear about the 4th pup. I am sure words cannot take away the pain you are feeling between the loss of the pup and the pain that Caddy had to endure, but hopefully you are feeling much joy at the same time in the 3 little prince's that were born.

Bless you all. I shall continue to keep you all in my prayers. 

The worst is over and it will all be joyful now, tiring but joyful :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Good Job :thumbsup:


----------



## msmagnolia

I am just seeing your update. I'm really sorry that the 4th pup didn't make it, but the important thing now is for Caddy to get her health back so that she can be a mama to her other 3 pups. Stacy, again let me say that this board appreciates the good, bad and ugly of breeding dogs and you have been very generous to share your experience with us. You are doing it the right way and it's surely not a picnic. I hope someone who might be on the fence about breeding for a "couple of puppies" will pay close attention to this whole story.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT and UPDATE::
> 
> It's been a long night. Caddy did not have an easy time delivering and this was after a trip to the emergency vet at 8pm last night. The vet there was an *ss, that's all i can say.
> 
> I had to leave caddy at the vet at 8am for failure to progress in her labor, she basically stopped contracting after the third one. Well, she actually stopped contracting as soon as the head was out on the third one and it was another one that had to be pulled out. I took her to my vet as soon as they opened and they did another xray which showed one HGUE baby, breech presentation but when he did an ultrasound, there was no heartbeat. So poor Caddy had to endure 3 live births and now a Csection for them to clean out the dead baby. Luckily the three surviving babies have already nursed and caddy was wonderful with that, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue when I pick her up. I have the puppies with me now at home.
> 
> I feel so bad for my sweet caddy and again I will say, there is no such thing as breeding for fun. This is not fun, LOL. And it's definitely not cheap either.
> 
> thank you all sooo much for being there with me and being soo supportive. It's possible I could have prevented the puppy's demise by going back to the emergency vet, but I did not like the way Caddy was treated there. As it was, I walked into my vet office and my usual vet wasn't working today but happened to be picking up something and he stayed and took care of Caddy on his day off, so I can't regret that decision too much![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, Stacy
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I didn't read this, Stacy. I'm very sorry about baby #4. I just hope Caddy will be okay.


----------



## casa verde maltese

:smcry: :smcry: 
Oh Stacey - Poor Caddy and you.. my heart goes out to you all. Big hugs!!


----------



## lillady

I'm so sorry about puppy 4. :bysmilie: I'm glad she was able to deliver three beautiful pups and pray that Caddy will recoup with no problems! :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella

It must have been the evening of natural births followed by C-sections .. what would SM'S chances of that been ??

Anyway - I am sooo sorry about the 4th little baby.

I hope Caddy is ok after all this and the anetheisa (sp) is out of her system soon and she can start taking care of those boys ..

Hopefully she'll be back home and resting with her pups really really soon.

Poor mummy having to go through with that.

I am now curious - when we were younger (before ultrasounds etc) dogs would have babies - in fields, behind backyard sheds etc .. without human help, how would you know if there was a 4th one stuck ?? There was no way of knowing the number of puppies - what happened to the stuck puppy and the mum then ?


----------



## angel's mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT and UPDATE::
> 
> It's been a long night. Caddy did not have an easy time delivering and this was after a trip to the emergency vet at 8pm last night. The vet there was an *ss, that's all i can say.
> 
> I had to leave caddy at the vet at 8am for failure to progress in her labor, she basically stopped contracting after the third one. Well, she actually stopped contracting as soon as the head was out on the third one and it was another one that had to be pulled out. I took her to my vet as soon as they opened and they did another xray which showed one HGUE baby, breech presentation but when he did an ultrasound, there was no heartbeat. So poor Caddy had to endure 3 live births and now a Csection for them to clean out the dead baby. Luckily the three surviving babies have already nursed and caddy was wonderful with that, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue when I pick her up. I have the puppies with me now at home.
> 
> I feel so bad for my sweet caddy and again I will say, there is no such thing as breeding for fun. This is not fun, LOL. And it's definitely not cheap either.
> 
> thank you all sooo much for being there with me and being soo supportive. It's possible I could have prevented the puppy's demise by going back to the emergency vet, but I did not like the way Caddy was treated there. As it was, I walked into my vet office and my usual vet wasn't working today but happened to be picking up something and he stayed and took care of Caddy on his day off, so I can't regret that decision too much![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, Stacy
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Deb, thank you for quoting this post. I had not seen it.

Stacy, I'm sorry to hear about the 4th baby. And, do NOT beat yourself up over that baby. You were taking care of Caddy in the best way that you knew how, just as it should be. I know you'll be glad to get your baby Caddy back home and in your care. You're very brave. If anyone ever had any thoughts about breeding, I hope reading this thread will sway their thoughts. As others have said, you did it right from the very start. Too many people breed without giving any thought to the problems that might happen. I shudder to think what could have happened if this had been someone less prepared!


----------



## momtoboo

I'm so sorry Caddy had to have surgery & the 4th little pup seems to have not survived.  You must be so exhausted. I hope Caddy & her new boys will all be fine. Hugs :grouphug: & prayers rayer: .


----------



## paris

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65

Thank you for quoting that post, I too, hadn't read it.

I'm very sad to hear about puppy #4, but hopefully Caddy will be home and healthy!

The 3 boys will keep her busy enough. You are a great mom to your pups and take such great care. Good job to you for being so prepared! I will be happy to hear mom and pups are together and doing well. 

Thank you for keeping us all updated and involved in the process! I (and probably we) are proud of you!

Hugs :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, I am so worried about Caddy and about Stacy, Father will you keep your hands wrapped around them, Lord be with the new little puppy's that have been born. Lord bless Stacy and give her rest and peace, calm her nerves Lord. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


Stacy I am so sorry about the 4th baby.


----------



## Carla

:smcry: Oh Stacy, I am so very sorry about the 4th puppy. Please don't beat yourself up about it. There is no way of knowing what might have happened if you had taken Caddy back to the emergency vet. He could have risked Caddy's life since he was so uncaring. I think you made the right choice. Caddy received the best of care from your vet and will now have a normal recovery.

Now please get some rest between feedings. I know you're exhausted. I only wish I lived nearby and could help you with the puppies. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Krystal

:grouphug: I am so sorry about baby #4..... :grouphug: I just pray that Caddy will have a healthy recovery


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh Stacy I am so sorry to hear this  I pray that Caddy will be ok and the three boys will do well once she is home and able to take over. You have done a wonderful job for her and the little babes :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma

Stacy, just think about in couple of weeks you will have so many fluffy white ones running all over the house. and Caddy will be as good as new :smilie_daumenpos: they better watch out for that cat :new_shocked:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Most important -- you have 3 beautiful and healthy baby boys. 

I'm sure you're exhausted -- almost as exhausted as Caddy. (I know I always was when I whelped a litter.) 

I hope Miss Caddy is doing well. She'll be tired but able to rest with her new litter. You can already tell from the pics that she's enjoying being a momma. Give her a hug and let her know that we're all praying for her and the 3 beautiful baby boys. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

:grouphug: I'm so sorry about puppy #4!!! :grouphug: I will be praying for Caddy and her 3 precious boys and you!!! rayer:


----------



## thefab5

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT and UPDATE::
> 
> It's been a long night. Caddy did not have an easy time delivering and this was after a trip to the emergency vet at 8pm last night. The vet there was an *ss, that's all i can say.
> 
> I had to leave caddy at the vet at 8am for failure to progress in her labor, she basically stopped contracting after the third one. Well, she actually stopped contracting as soon as the head was out on the third one and it was another one that had to be pulled out. I took her to my vet as soon as they opened and they did another xray which showed one HGUE baby, breech presentation but when he did an ultrasound, there was no heartbeat. So poor Caddy had to endure 3 live births and now a Csection for them to clean out the dead baby. Luckily the three surviving babies have already nursed and caddy was wonderful with that, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue when I pick her up. I have the puppies with me now at home.
> 
> I feel so bad for my sweet caddy and again I will say, there is no such thing as breeding for fun. This is not fun, LOL. And it's definitely not cheap either.
> 
> thank you all sooo much for being there with me and being soo supportive. It's possible I could have prevented the puppy's demise by going back to the emergency vet, but I did not like the way Caddy was treated there. As it was, I walked into my vet office and my usual vet wasn't working today but happened to be picking up something and he stayed and took care of Caddy on his day off, so I can't regret that decision too much![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I did not see this post either. I was thinking she still was going to have another pup. 

I am so sorry for the loss. Give caddy a big hug and a kiss from us!


----------



## camfan

Wow! What an unfolding of events!! Contrats to little Caddy and Stacy for all of your hard work as well. And my condolances to little puppy #4 that Caddy had such a hard time with. I'm looking forward to Caddy being home hearing all the puppy/mommy stories! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

Sorry to hear about the 4th pup. It's sad, I know. Even experienced breeders can lose a pup, I know you did the best you could. Some things were just meant to be.

But I can't wait for Caddy to get home to the boys, she'll perk up because I know she'll love those little guys. 
Then you get some sleep. And then take millions of pictures for us!


----------



## LoriJo

:grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry about the 4th puppy, Stacy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

You guys, I'm literally in tears over how wonderful and supportive you all have been. THANK YOU. 

I finally got a call from the vet - Caddy is in recovery and will be able to be picked up around 4:30 pm my time (it's 12:41pm right now, PST) The 4th baby did not make it, as expected. The vet said he thought it was a boy, but he wasn't 100% sure since he was dealing with Caddy, although they worked to revive it, but it had been too long. I honestly cannot get to upset about that because I have three beautiful boys and Caddy made it through her section. I still think I made the right call by not taking her to the emergency vet. I had taken her to the ER vet last night where they took xrays last night becasue we thought she'd been in labor too long and since this was my first litter, I opted to be safe than sorry. So they took Caddy from me and took her in the back and PUT HER IN A CAGE. I had her whelping and warming box with me and everything. I heard her barking and barking and I knew they had stuck her in a cage (nobody puts Baby in a cage, you know) There was no one up front and finally after fifteen minutes of listening to her bark and knowing she was in labor, I walked into the back and found the vet and asked if they put her in a cage and he said yes, and I could wait until the xrays had been gone over before getting her back. I said I didn't want to wait until the xrays had been discussed with me, I wanted her back in her whelping box and out of the cage and the vet gave me a suppresed eye roll and made a comment that since he didn't want me anxious, he'd go get my dog. He didn't want ME anxious???? What about my poor laboring dog??? So based on that, I did NOT want to take Caddy back there. It's possible that #4 would have survived with earlier intervention but the strain on her would have been a LOT more traumatic at the emergency vet. My regular vet went to work on his day off to help Caddy and he even repaired her hernia, so that was good newws

So anyway, when my vet called, I asked him about whether I should keep Caddy and the pups apart after i bring her home and he said it wasn't necessary since the meds he was sending home didn't pass through into the milk. I know better not to take that answer at stock vaule and will introduce them back to her slowly, one at a time. They had already been nursing and she was so sweet with them so i'm hoping it won't be too devastating for any of them.

Lynn, I was luckily fully prepared for the possibility of Caddy not able to nurse her puppies. I stocked up on Just Born formula with colostrum, goat's milk (dry and liquid) Esbilic, syringes, bottles, nipples, and I have feeding tubes already, which luckily it doesn't look like I will have to use. They are taking to the syringe feeding quite well. I would have been really nervous putting a tube in and I'm used to that type of stuff having worked as an ER nurse. I was soo happy to have my hubby there to call on, his knowledge as a pediatrician translated very well to whelping. Mostly I just couldn't inflict anymore pain on Caddy and I made him pull them last two out.

I would also really like to thank Dian Lynch for all of her help and for helping me get started in showing/breeding 'the right way'. I couldn't have done it without her! She talked the hubby and I through the first two deliveries, even thought it was 4am her time. THANK YOU DIAN!! Becky, Andrea and CathyB also have HUGE thanks for answering my tons and tons of questions via IM and being so supportive. *hugs you guys!*

And this is definitely a classic case of if you can't afford the vet bills, you have no business breeding, LOL! 

And it's probably also a classic case of not writing long posts when you haven't slept in 36 hours, LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese

Stacy we all love you here. You and your precious Caddy and her precious little boys :wub: I can't for one can't wait to watch Ace's half brother's grow up! How exciting!!!!!!! :grouphug: You did good ! So did Caddy! Get some sleep and take lots of pics when you're feeling better.

Andrea


----------



## carrie

i'm so sorry #4 didn't make it. but i'm very glad to hear caddy is doing well. 

now you both need to go get some well deserved rest. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Thanks for the update, Stacy. I'm so relieved to hear that little Caddy is doing well and she'll be home with you this afternoon. :aktion033: :aktion033: Try to get some sleep once she's home. She'll take care of her babies. You take care of yourself.


----------



## binniebee

> You guys, I'm literally in tears over how wonderful and supportive you all have been. THANK YOU.
> 
> I finally got a call from the vet - Caddy is in recovery and will be able to be picked up around 4:30 pm my time (it's 12:41pm right now, PST) The 4th baby did not make it, as expected. The vet said he thought it was a boy, but he wasn't 100% sure since he was dealing with Caddy, although they worked to revive it, but it had been too long. I honestly cannot get to upset about that because I have three beautiful boys and Caddy made it through her section. I still think I made the right call by not taking her to the emergency vet. I had taken her to the ER vet last night where they took xrays last night becasue we thought she'd been in labor too long and since this was my first litter, I opted to be safe than sorry. So they took Caddy from me and took her in the back and PUT HER IN A CAGE. I had her whelping and warming box with me and everything. I heard her barking and barking and I knew they had stuck her in a cage (nobody puts Baby in a cage, you know) There was no one up front and finally after fifteen minutes of listening to her bark and knowing she was in labor, I walked into the back and found the vet and asked if they put her in a cage and he said yes, and I could wait until the xrays had been gone over before getting her back. I said I didn't want to wait until the xrays had been discussed with me, I wanted her back in her whelping box and out of the cage and the vet gave me a suppresed eye roll and made a comment that since he didn't want me anxious, he'd go get my dog. He didn't want ME anxious???? What about my poor laboring dog??? So based on that, I did NOT want to take Caddy back there. It's possible that #4 would have survived with earlier intervention but the strain on her would have been a LOT more traumatic at the emergency vet. My regular vet went to work on his day off to help Caddy and he even repaired her hernia, so that was good newws
> 
> So anyway, when my vet called, I asked him about whether I should keep Caddy and the pups apart after i bring her home and he said it wasn't necessary since the meds he was sending home didn't pass through into the milk. I know better not to take that answer at stock vaule and will introduce them back to her slowly, one at a time. They had already been nursing and she was so sweet with them so i'm hoping it won't be too devastating for any of them.
> 
> Lynn, I was luckily fully prepared for the possibility of Caddy not able to nurse her puppies. I stocked up on Just Born formula with colostrum, goat's milk (dry and liquid) Esbilic, syringes, bottles, nipples, and I have feeding tubes already, which luckily it doesn't look like I will have to use. They are taking to the syringe feeding quite well. I would have been really nervous putting a tube in and I'm used to that type of stuff having worked as an ER nurse. I was soo happy to have my hubby there to call on, his knowledge as a pediatrician translated very well to whelping. Mostly I just couldn't inflict anymore pain on Caddy and I made him pull them last two out.
> 
> I would also really like to thank Dian Lynch for all of her help and for helping me get started in showing/breeding 'the right way'. I couldn't have done it without her! She talked the hubby and I through the first two deliveries, even thought it was 4am her time. THANK YOU DIAN!! Becky, Andrea and CathyB also have HUGE thanks for answering my tons and tons of questions via IM and being so supportive. *hugs you guys!*
> 
> And this is definitely a classic case of if you can't afford the vet bills, you have no business breeding, LOL!
> 
> And it's probably also a classic case of not writing long posts when you haven't slept in 36 hours, LOL[/B]


So very happy that Caddy and the three babies are okay! I'm sorry about losing the 4th, but at least Caddy and the 3 boys are good.

Now, go take a nap! 

BinnieBee


----------



## MalteseMum

Stacey, I am sincerely sorry about your loss, and on the other hand ecstatic about your gains.
:] Dear lord, please take care of Caddy, her new pups and Stacey. Do not allow any regrets and only peace and happiness into their household.
Also Father, please take care of the little one who didn't make it. R.I.P Thank you Lord, Amen.


----------



## beckybc03

I'm so sorry to hear about puppy number 4 :grouphug: but I am happy to hear that Caddy is going to be OK and that you have three healthy little boys!


----------



## 2maltese4me

As sad as I am to hear about the loss of the 4th pup....I'm really happy to hear momma and the other 3 babies are healthy and doing well!

You've done a great job!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I'm so sorry you lost the last pup, but glad you have 3 other healthy little boys.


----------



## msmagnolia

Stacy,
Thanks for taking the time to update us. I've been trying to pack for Hawaii and keep coming back and refreshing the thread. I am overwhelmingly relieved that Caddy is OK and can come home tonight. GET SOME REST!!!!!


----------



## Krystal

:grouphug: Get some rest hun. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady

I'm so glad Caddy is doing well and you will have her home soon. I cannot wait to watch the boys grow up! :aktion033: :aktion033: You did a GREAT job!! Get some rest! You and Caddy both deserve it! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Andrea&Luci

I just got home from work and signed on! Stacy, congratulations on 3 beautiful little baby boys!! Caddy, you did a great job mommy!!! I am soooooo very sorry about the 4th puppy.. and seriously Stacy I commend you 100% for being SOOOOOOOOOOOO brave during this ordeal! This has had us all on our toes all night long!! I am so happy that there are 3 beautiful and healthy baby boys, and pray that Caddy's recovery is smooth and easy!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! and Stacy: GET SOME MUCH NEEDED REST!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97

Even through the mourning of the last little pup, it is wonderful to celebrate the health of Caddy and her 3 little boys. You have done an amazing job, and did right by Caddy. That speaks volumes. I will be praying that Caddy can recuperate without incidence, and that there is no problem reintroducing the puppies to her. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom

I'm so glad Caddy is OK but of course very sorry about the 4th pup. I totally understand why you left the emergency vet and didn't want to go back. It sounds like that ER vet was totally lacking in empathy, kindness, understanding, etc.!! :angry: 

I have been in a meeting in my office most of the afternoon and just dying to check in to SM. Finally at about 4:50 I couldn't stand not knowing any longer and told the people in the meeting what was going on and that I had to check in to SM see how things were going. I even showed them the picture of Caddy and pups. 

I can "feel" your exhaustion through your posts and hope a good night's rest will happen for you tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom

While Stacy's playing maltese mommie, how often do the puppies have to be fed? How much do they take at a time?


----------



## KandiMaltese

> While Stacy's playing maltese mommie, how often do the puppies have to be fed? How much do they take at a time?[/B]



Lynne, they need to be fed every 2-3 hours. Basically start at one puppy finish at the last and start over again LOL. Hopefully Caddy will be home soon and nursing her babies :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=446876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Stacy's playing maltese mommie, how often do the puppies have to be fed? How much do they take at a time?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynne, they need to be fed every 2-3 hours. Basically start at one puppy finish at the last and start over again LOL. Hopefully Caddy will be home soon and nursing her babies :grouphug:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 Andrea -- that's why, if you have to do it on an on-going basis, you learn to tube feed (faste) -- just so that you can get SOME sleep. :biggrin: 

But seriously, I'm sure Caddy will be back to feeding them and taking care of them later this evening. And, I know that Stacy won't have much rest for a while. Every little noise that a puppy makes or Caddy makes or Stacy even thinks that they make will have her jumping out of bed and making sure everything is alright. At least that's how the first week usually went for me -- even with extremely experienced mommas.

And, Stacy, I wouldn't have gone back to the emergency vet either. Not after treating Miss Caddy like that. :smmadder: And, no matter what, some puppies just don't make it and aren't meant to. Nature has a way of handling this. I consider myself an extremely experienced breeder, and yet, I've lost my own share of puppies from time to time. Usually it's because something just wasn't right with that puppy in the first place. So concentrate on the 3 gorgeous baby boys and, of course, on the Miss Caddy girl.

Glad you had stocked up on emergency supplies (just in case). Although I've seldom had to use them, it's better to have them 'cause you just never know.

Please keep us posted (when you have a moment) on how Miss Caddy is doing. I do think it's much harder on us mid-wives than on the dams - even with a C-section to boot.


----------



## Bijousmom

Stacy, I too am sorry for your loss of the fourth puppy. I am so glad that Caddy and the three boys are doing well. Now you have a balanced set three girls and three boys. I could never sell one of them so it's a good thing that I don't have any litters around here.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Though, of course, I am saddened to hear the 4th pup didn't make it... I am soooo relieved to find that little Caddy came thru the surgery and is doing well and that she'll be back home this evening. 
Prayers that all continues to go well for little mama and her adorable sons!


----------



## coco

Stacy, I'm so happy to read that Caddy is doing well and that you have 3 adorable baby boys. Hopefully, all will go well from here on out. It is so scary to read over your posts, but I know we are all relieved that things are on the upswing. It will be fun to hear how Caddy does with the pups when she gets home today. I'm sorry that she and you had to go through all of this. Good thing you have a baby doc in the house. I'm sure between the two of you, you've seen lots of birthing babies. <G> I'd be so totally lost, although it's obvious birthing dogs and birthing babies are a bit different. I had no idea until today that dogs could take that long after it all started. :grouphug: :grouphug: This has really helped a lot of us understand the ups and downs of having puppies.


----------



## mmo

Stacy, thanks for the update. We all know that your time and energy are very limited right now. I am very sorry you lost one of the pups but i am also very glad Caddy is doing well and you have 3 beautiful boys to enjoy as they grow. 
I totally understand our decision about the emergency vet, you made the right thing for your baby girl. :grouphug: 
Again, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!
I can´t wait to watch them grow, it´s going to be so much fun! :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom

Well done ladies - Caddy and Stacy!

I am so sorry about the 4th puppy but so thrilled you have 3 healthy little boys. I can't wait to watch them grow!

How are your children dealing with all this? A crash course in life and death in a very short period of time, huh?

:grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Stacey - you and Caddy are WONDERFUL! You've brought 3 beautiful boys into the world!! I know we'll be following them right along with you - from conception - to birth and beyond!! I'm glad that Caddy is doing well!!

Try and sleep when you can!


----------



## Edwinna

*Stacy, I have just read the thread and am relieved, sad, and thrilled all at once! What an experience! Hopefully you can get some rest and Miss Caddy will be home to her 3 boys soon. She is probably just as anxious as you are. Thanks for allowing us to share in the experience. You have 3 precious puppies to join your 3 fabulous malts. I look forward to the pictures!*


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Well done ladies - Caddy and Stacy!
> 
> I am so sorry about the 4th puppy but so thrilled you have 3 healthy little boys. I can't wait to watch them grow!
> 
> How are your children dealing with all this? A crash course in life and death in a very short period of time, huh?
> 
> :grouphug:[/B]


My kids are finding the puppies fascinating! even my son who normally could care less. Caddy had her three puppies between 1 am and 5 am so they missed the truly awful part, THANK GOODNESS! I was getting some grief from them because I was so worried about caddy and didn't leave her side the entire time she was in labor. After what happened today, they now know why it seemed like I care more about the dog than I do them, LOL. (their words, not mine)

I can't wait to see if these boys look like their half bro Ace!




> Stacey - you and Caddy are WONDERFUL! You've brought 3 beautiful boys into the world!! I know we'll be following them right along with you - from conception - to birth and beyond!! I'm glad that Caddy is doing well!!
> 
> Try and sleep when you can![/B]


I tried to sleep and I'm too wound up, and keep looking at the clock. :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :smilie_tischkante: 
I think Caddy will do much better once she's home. If she's feeling at all herself, she will have been barking her fool head off the entire time (Nobody puts Baby in a cage, you know, she doesn't like it) Well, she doesn't care if I do it, but a stranger? And with strange dogs around? Whoa boy, watch out. L.O.U.D. 



> *Stacy, I have just read the thread and am relieved, sad, and thrilled all at once! What an experience! Hopefully you can get some rest and Miss Caddy will be home to her 3 boys soon. She is probably just as anxious as you are. Thanks for allowing us to share in the experience. You have 3 precious puppies to join your 3 fabulous malts. I look forward to the pictures!*[/B]


Thank you so much!! I know I enjoyed following your babies journey! Do you still keep in touch with the people who bought your babies?


----------



## MalteseMum

Stacey, thanks so much for the update.
I keep checking this topic.
How are the cuties?


----------



## MalteseJane

Sorry about the 4th pup but the main thing is that Caddy is alright. I would not have gone back to that ER Vet either.


----------



## Alvar's Mom

Wow, what an experience. I'm so sorry that Caddy had to go through surgery and for the loss of puppy #4 :grouphug: and yet sooooo happy for you and Caddy for the three bouncing baby boys!!!!!! It must be such a bittersweet feeling.

Can't wait to see MANY MANY pictures of the babies! They're all just amazing!

ps. If I were you I'd keep them all :new_shocked:


----------



## Cathy

Hi Stacy,

What an ordeal you've been through! I kept sneaking onto this site all afternoon looking for updates. It's a good thing I wasn't caught. LOL

I'm glad to hear that Caddy and the 3 puppies are okay but am sure sorry about the puppy you lost. I can't believe that Caddy had all BOYS. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I wonder if it's unusual for 4 males to be born in the same litter. It's a good thing you wanted to keep a boy as you now have 3 lovely pups to choose from. I still can't believe it..........no girls....... Ha Ha :smtease: 

I hope you can get some rest once Caddy is home. Give the whole bunch kisses from their Auntie Cathy! :biggrin: 

Cathy A


----------



## revakb2

Stacey,

Wow, What a night and day you've had. I'm exhaused just reading about it. Much as I love Maltese and puppies, I don't think I could handle what you have. Hopefully Caddy will be home soon, and things can start to settle down. Lots of hugs and warm wishes to all of you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty

I'm glad to hear that Caddy and the three boys are doing well so far. I'm sure you'll feel better once you get her home with you. I can't imagine how exhausted you and your family are after this ordeal. Get some rest.

Rest in peace little angel, wait for your mommy and brothers at the bridge, they'll know how to find you.


----------



## The A Team

Ugg, I've been gone for hours and it was killing me to get an update. I'm thinking you should start yet another thread - you're up to over 200 - that's a lot to read!!!!!! 

Anyway congratulations to Caddy again on the the birth of three healthy beautiful puppies and to you for handling it so well. So, is this still the first of many litters to come? I hope so - you seem well suited for it. It was always my dream to breed, but as it turns out, I can sort of live it through my friends on SM. Thanks!


----------



## princessmuffy

Stacy,
I'm very sorry for the loss of the 4th puppy, but I'm very happy for the three you have! Give Caddy a kiss and hug from us............ Be sure and get some rest.

Treva


----------



## TheButtercup

stacy, the buttercup recommends a margarita for you and a big fatty jar of peanut butter for miss caddy 

glad to hear the 3 boys are doing well, momma too! :grouphug: 

(the buttercup would like to know if it IS true that little boys are made of snails and puppy dog tails, because that would explain a whole lot to her :innocent: )


noselicks to all,
ann marie and the "i'm pretty sure THAT'S what little boys are made of, really!" buttercup


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> stacy, the buttercup recommends a margarita for you and a big fatty jar of peanut butter for miss caddy
> 
> glad to hear the 3 boys are doing well, momma too! :grouphug:
> 
> (the buttercup would like to know if it IS true that little boys are made of snails and puppy dog tails, because that would explain a whole lot to her :innocent: )
> 
> 
> noselicks to all,
> ann marie and the "i'm pretty sure THAT'S what little boys are made of, really!" buttercup[/B]


Thank you Ann Marie I really needed a good giggle tonight and I am sure Stacy also does. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

And it looks like little boys are in fashion here at SM. I had my 4 boys 3 weeks ago but lost one. The other three are doing great. We really need to get off this little boy streak that we are on. :smpullhair:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

We're home!! I picked Caddy up earlier and I was expecting her to be very ouchie, but she was just glad to see me. She's so thin! No more blimpie. I brought the pups in a different carrier so they would ride home seperately. Well, Miss Caddy did not like that, She growled and barked the entire way home, clearly stating I WANT MY BABIES. My vet was amazed because he hadn't realized the 'other' side of Caddy and he discovered it when *gasp* she was put in a cage. Barked her fool head off and he said she didn't stop until they had to put her under. Anyway, she has dissolving tutures and the incision is really tidy. I was going to wait to introduce caddy's puppies back to her slowly, just in case, but she was so upset about not being able to have them, I put them all together. She was sooo happy to see her puppies, wagging her tail and smiling and believe me, they were happy to see her <strike>and her huge nipples</strike> I'm keeping my eye on her but she seems to be taking her mommy thing very serously.
[attachment=27565:IMG_5565.jpg]
very happy to see her babies
[attachment=27566:IMG_5566.jpg]
Like her pink bandage?
[attachment=27567:IMG_5582.jpg]

babies make nice chin rests.

The baby she lost was definitely a boy. I know i'll have more info tomorrow but I still haven't slep yet from yesterday am so i am going to take a quick snooze!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

AWWW!!! The pictures are absolutely priceless!!!!! YOU DID AN AMAZING JOB STACY AND CADDY!!! She looks like such a sweet mommy in all the pictures, but specially in the last one! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

YAY!! I'm so glad Caddy is home and being a great mom. I knew she would be. Funny about her barking her little head off, I know Bonnie would be the same way. Like WTF mom, do you think this is funny?? :smtease: Those are very cute pictures. I told Andrea, and I'm telling you - we want pictures at LEAST every week until they're 12 weeks old.


----------



## msmagnolia

I am overjoyed that Caddy is well and being a great mommy!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

How precious!!!! :wub: Those pics are adorable!!! Caddy is such a great and beautiful lil mommy!!! I hope that you get some rest Stacy!!! :grouphug: Thanks for sharing this experience with all of us!!!! I can't wait to watch Caddy's lil boys grow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom

I am sooooooooooooooooooo glad she's home! I was just getting ready to ask about her. Hope ya'll are able to get some rest tonight. You certainly deserve it, all of you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so glad to see that Caddy wanted her babies back. She looks very good for all she's been through the last couple of days.

And the boys look gorgeous. I love the little one that's snacking with his tail up in the air. You can tell he's enjoying his meal from his momma.

Now everyone can finally get some rest.

Miss Stacey -- I think you must really need some rest by now. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## MandyMc65

:aktion033: :aktion033: So glad Caddy is home and happy to see her babies. Now you can have a break. I agree we want pics AT LEAST every week!  

Get some sleep you ALL deserve it! :aktion033: 

:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh so glad Caddy is home and by the sounds of things she's doing well and taking her mama status very much to heart! I absolutley had to go 'ahhhhhhhhh" at that second photo with her little chin resting on her baby.... that is too precious for words!!


----------



## casa verde maltese

yeah!! love the pictures - thanks for sharing!!
she looks good - I'm so happy she's a great mommy!


----------



## KandiMaltese

OMG STacy those are the sweetest pictures I have ever seen. Yes, these dogs are such maternal creatures it's amazing..and no one teaches them. I am over delighted for you ..Hugs, Andrea


----------



## Gemma

:smheat: wow, finally everyone is safe and home and looking cute :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: you did a great job Stacy :smilie_daumenpos: now the fun begins :chili:


----------



## phesty

Oh, the pics are so wonderful!!! I'm glad that Caddy is back home and being the wonderful mommy we all knew she would be! Now grandma can sleep, at least a little bit.


----------



## Ladysmom

Ah, what a good mommy Caddy is. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cathy

Hurray!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: All is well and Caddy and the pups looked so contented. I loved the pics Stacy! You're one heck of a midwife and photographer. I hope you get a chance to have a little sleep.

Cathy A


----------



## mmo

Wonderful pics! They are precious, mommy and babies as well. You must be overwhelmed with joy. BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you, your family, the new mommy and the gorgeous babies!
THANKS for the pics, i enjoyed them so much :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:smcry: I'm so happy for you Stacy, I can't help but cry, I'm just so thankful everything is going well. Caddy looks beautiful and very content, she's going to be a wonderful mommy. You need to get some rest now. Thank you for letting us share in your days. I loved the pictures.


----------



## Krystal

Your pics brought tears to my eyes. I had tears of joy yet sadness...Poor Caddy had such a long delivery....boy what an adventure you all had...I am so happy that everyone is home safe... :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3

Everyone looks BEAUTIFUL :wub: . I could NEVER breed , I'd be a snivelling mess . :grouphug: and kisses for my Godchildren . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella

Stacey

Thanks so much for sharing such a <strike>nerve wrecking </strike> wonderful experience with us.
I must commend you for doing a great job as well as providing us with hour by hour blow of the whole thing - with picture as well.

Great mommy, great midwife, great photographer.

My daughter is going into Nursing and I told her how your ER experience helped along with your husbands pediatrician expertise .. I told her she will never know when her nursing skills will come in handy.

Give a hug to Caddy for me ... can't wait to see more pics of the babies ..

Caddy is now Ms Caddy with the sexy figure back ... lol


----------



## Tina

> You guys, I'm literally in tears over how wonderful and supportive you all have been. THANK YOU.
> 
> I finally got a call from the vet - Caddy is in recovery and will be able to be picked up around 4:30 pm my time (it's 12:41pm right now, PST) The 4th baby did not make it, as expected. The vet said he thought it was a boy, but he wasn't 100% sure since he was dealing with Caddy, although they worked to revive it, but it had been too long. I honestly cannot get to upset about that because I have three beautiful boys and Caddy made it through her section. I still think I made the right call by not taking her to the emergency vet. I had taken her to the ER vet last night where they took xrays last night becasue we thought she'd been in labor too long and since this was my first litter, I opted to be safe than sorry. So they took Caddy from me and took her in the back and PUT HER IN A CAGE. I had her whelping and warming box with me and everything. I heard her barking and barking and I knew they had stuck her in a cage (nobody puts Baby in a cage, you know) There was no one up front and finally after fifteen minutes of listening to her bark and knowing she was in labor, I walked into the back and found the vet and asked if they put her in a cage and he said yes, and I could wait until the xrays had been gone over before getting her back. I said I didn't want to wait until the xrays had been discussed with me, I wanted her back in her whelping box and out of the cage and the vet gave me a suppresed eye roll and made a comment that since he didn't want me anxious, he'd go get my dog. He didn't want ME anxious???? What about my poor laboring dog??? So based on that, I did NOT want to take Caddy back there. It's possible that #4 would have survived with earlier intervention but the strain on her would have been a LOT more traumatic at the emergency vet. My regular vet went to work on his day off to help Caddy and he even repaired her hernia, so that was good newws
> 
> So anyway, when my vet called, I asked him about whether I should keep Caddy and the pups apart after i bring her home and he said it wasn't necessary since the meds he was sending home didn't pass through into the milk. I know better not to take that answer at stock vaule and will introduce them back to her slowly, one at a time. They had already been nursing and she was so sweet with them so i'm hoping it won't be too devastating for any of them.
> 
> Lynn, I was luckily fully prepared for the possibility of Caddy not able to nurse her puppies. I stocked up on Just Born formula with colostrum, goat's milk (dry and liquid) Esbilic, syringes, bottles, nipples, and I have feeding tubes already, which luckily it doesn't look like I will have to use. They are taking to the syringe feeding quite well. I would have been really nervous putting a tube in and I'm used to that type of stuff having worked as an ER nurse. I was soo happy to have my hubby there to call on, his knowledge as a pediatrician translated very well to whelping. Mostly I just couldn't inflict anymore pain on Caddy and I made him pull them last two out.
> 
> I would also really like to thank Dian Lynch for all of her help and for helping me get started in showing/breeding 'the right way'. I couldn't have done it without her! She talked the hubby and I through the first two deliveries, even thought it was 4am her time. THANK YOU DIAN!! Becky, Andrea and CathyB also have HUGE thanks for answering my tons and tons of questions via IM and being so supportive. *hugs you guys!*
> 
> And this is definitely a classic case of if you can't afford the vet bills, you have no business breeding, LOL!
> 
> And it's probably also a classic case of not writing long posts when you haven't slept in 36 hours, LOL[/B]


I have nothing good to say about Emergency Dog Clinics. :smmadder: Caddy experienced uterine dystocia . As an RN you will remember when this happens the uterus doesn't help the mother move the baby through the canal with her contractions. Some people believe in Calcium to increase the contractions. I go through this almost every time with my girl Jassmine. She and I work together to get her last puppy out. I sqeeze her sides and move my hands down her body as she pushes and together we move the baby to the opening. 
Delivering puppies isn't the same as delivering babies. People only have one uterus and dogs have two and the horns connect and the puppy can miss the vaginal opening and go into the second horn. It sounds like your vet is a very good vet. Too bad he doesn't do on call sometimes for good clients. 
I am sure you are glad that Dian was able to help you with the delivery. Hats off to Dian. :aktion033: I am glad Dian was there for you. I don't care how many times I have had puppies the deliveries are never the same. :smpullhair: 
No the emergency doctor would not have saved the baby. It sounds like it was disconnected from the uterine wall and would not have survived. Did the amniotic fluid change to this color, but darker? That color tells you that the puppy has lost oxygenation. Very seldom do the puppies survive when the amniotic fluid changes to this color. Stacy you did a great job. :grouphug: 
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPIES!!!! :chili:


----------



## Kara

Oh so sorry to hear about the fourth little boy, but its great to hear that Caddy is home and her and Puppies are doing well. The photos were all so GORGEOUS. Absolutely cant wait for more. Give them all a big kiss for me.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Well done Stacy & hubby too! And congratulations Caddy!!

I'm just so happy Caddy is doing well, those boys are adorable, and I hope everything continues to go well.

Yay Caddy!! I'm thrilled you are OK!!! :aktion033: as I'm so very sure your mum is too! I know how special you are to her, and I'm just glad you are home with her & your boys now :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo

Stacy, thank you for sharing such beautiful pictures, Caddy is a great little mummy, I am so pleased she is happy,well and at home with her babies, you did a great job for her :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby

Congrats on the four little boys!! :aktion033: You and Caddy did a great job!!

I bet you are exhausted. I loved the pictures, Caddy looks like a great mom and the babies are so adorable :wub: !!


----------



## MalteseMum

Wowowow!
You are so lucky.
We have considered (once) breeding Chloe thinking she would of gotten bigger by now and such but she has a baby body and we cant even imagine babies being inside of her teeny tiny self, and after reading this, I see it isn't even worth considering. Congrats!
Your pups are really really cutee! And Caddy is looking gorgeous as always!
Sending you guys some sleeping Zzz's!:brownbag:


----------



## k/c mom

> Everyone looks BEAUTIFUL :wub: . I could NEVER breed , I'd be a snivelling mess . :grouphug: and kisses for my Godchildren . Sarah[/B]


But you're so lucky that your fiance is a vet!! How fab is that!!

Stacy, I was so very glad to get your report this morning and the pictures are just so heart warming. Thank you so very much for keeping us up to date on everything. We're all in this with you, as much as we can be. :grouphug:


----------



## robin

Beautiful pics Stacy. So glad the family is back together and that they are all doing so well. Precious pictures of a precious family. :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me

<span style="font-family:eras light itc">Awww, so glad she is home and everyone is reunited. Caddy is one beautiful Maltese...I'm sure her boys will be just as gorgeous!!!!</span> :wub:


----------



## The A Team

Love the pictures! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## vjw

:wub: The pictures of Caddy and puppies just melts my heart. I'm so happy Caddy and the three boy pups are doing okay. You've been through a lot in the past couple of days, so try to get some rest. :grouphug:


----------



## daisyg

I'm so happy that caddy is A OK! 

Her puppies are so adorable and so is she just look at the face! 

I'm glad she has great maternal instincts!

CONGRATS ON YOUR PUPPIES! (I won't make another check joke! ;S) that just got me in trouble! lol

Congrats and get some much needed sleep looks like Caddy knows what she's doing and just needs you to show her love and support.

~daisy


----------



## momtoboo

So glad all is going well now, hope you've managed to get some sleep. Caddy looks so sweet with her precious baby boys. :wub:


----------



## Guest

Congratulations on your beautiful babies. The pictures are precious and Caddy looks very happy to have her boys. Thank you so much for sharing this experience with all of us. Hoping you have gotten some rest and can now enjoy the three musketeers....


----------



## paris

What a beautiful sight to see first thing in the morning! I'm so glad momma and the boys are all okay. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5

Awww....... Caddy looks like a proud Mom! 

How much did they weigh at birth????? I always love to hear how small they are.....
it is total amazement.

Good Job Caddy!


----------



## lillady

OMG Stacy-Caddy is such a good mom-you can just see it in her face. I think it's so cute she wanted her puppies in the car. So sweet! :wub: The babies are just cute beyond words!! :wub: Glad you're finally able to get some rest-Caddy too! Her belly looks great!! :aktion033:


----------



## gibbert

Oh Stacy, I'm really sorry about the puppy Caddy lost, but I'm so pleased to hear that Mama is doing so well! She is a natural at being a mommy. Thanks for posting the pics and giving us all an update - tell her she had an awful lot of people pulling and praying for her! And kudos to you too - I can't believe how well you handled everything. Caddy is lucky to have you. :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr

Stacy -- I am SO happy to hear all of this news about Caddy and her boys. You've done a GREAT job and we can all heave a sigh of relief now that mamma and babies are reunited. :wub:


----------



## lynda

Stacy thank you for sharing all of this with us. Caddy looks like a wonderful Mom and she looks so beautiful even after all she has been through. Get as much rest as you can now. 

Hugs to you all :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG

Congratulations Stacy to you and your beautiful family. Please give a kiss to the beautiful Mommy.


----------



## dr.jaimie

aww sweet pictures..congrats to caddy and grandma! sorry about the little one  :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami

OMG, I can't believe I missed this entire thread until this morning. I hope you are all getting some rest, what a harrowing experience!! Congratulations on your new boys, I can't wait to see more pictures of them. Sorry about losing the fourth boy and your horrible ER vet experience... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: (one for each new puppy & you and Caddy)


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Congrats on your boys :aktion033: and big hugs to Mommy Caddy for all she has gone through :grouphug: :grouphug: I am so happy she and the three newborns are doing so well :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I am also so sorry to hear the fourth boy did not make it rayer: Thankk you so much for letting us be a part of the whole event, Iam so excited we have new fluffbutts to spoil :chili: :chili: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :grouphug: :grouphug: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## gigigirlz

Great news that Mom and furbabies are snuggling together...they are all beautiful!!! Congratulations....


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Mom and pups are doing awesome today! They slept in a pen next to my bed and Caddy doesn't even want to leave her pups to potty so i have to take her out of the room for her to do anything! She's growling at her BFF Lucy who isnt' even anywhere near her and has definitely taken to this mommy thing. It's eased my guilt somewhat about putting her through this jsut seeing how happy she is being a mommy, she's so content and proud of her little babies. 

I know I keep saying it, but the support I've recieved from everyone the last few days is just soo overwhelming and means sooo much to me! Caddy and I appreciate it soo much! *hugs everyone* I'll get more pics today. I definitely feel more coherent today, LOL!


----------



## mmo

Awww, that´s great. Give Caddy big kisses from all of us! :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia

So glad to read this latest update. Bet you and Caddy both feel better today!

PS. What do Lucy and the Crazy girl think of these pups?


----------



## louis' mom

WOW - she looks beautiful for a little one that just gave birth and had surgery. The little ones are soooo little. Sorry about the loss.


----------



## lillady

I bet it just melts your heart seeing her as a proud mommy! :wub: It just gives me chills thinking about it!


----------



## Krystal

That is so sweet...I cant help but smile when I see pics of Caddy and the new pups...I LOVE hearing updates on them too!! Boy oh boy I cant wait to watch them grow up!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

I am so glad to hear everything is going well and Mrs Caddy is happy. They are so cute and I really love the picture of her resting her chin on the baby. Reminds me of one being on guard, like dont you come near my babies. I know you are proud this is behind you, and I am proud for you. You did an awesome job Stacy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> I am so glad to hear everything is going well and Mrs Caddy is happy. They are so cute and I really love the picture of her resting her chin on the baby. Reminds me of one being on guard, like dont you come near my babies. I know you are proud this is behind you, and I am proud for you. You did an awesome job Stacy.[/B]


thank you becky! I still stand 100% by the fact that I could not have done it without you, CathyB, Andrea and especially Dian, who talked me through the deliveries. I would have lost those first two and I thought I was 'prepared'. Nothin prepares you though for having to use brute force and pull those babies out though, NOTHING!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I produced my last litter of Lhasas in 2003. The dam was my little Roulette that had been #1 Lhasa for 2000, 2001 and 2002. The sire was Gambler who was #1 Lhasa for 1995, 1996, 1997 & 1998 and Roulette's uncle.

I had done an AI on Roulette so she was technically still a "virgin". She had a terrible time with the first puppy. It was coming out breach and was fairly large and when it got to the opening, Roulette stopped pushing. I knew that the little puppy would die from lack of oxygen if I didn't get it out so, of course, I had to pull as she pushed. Well the puppy came out (finally) but when I pulled, Roulette bite my arm out of pain. Roulette was a very sweet girl and it was only the pain that caused this, but to this day, I have a scar from the bite (although very faint now).

It is a scar that I wear with pride, because the puppy turned out to be something extra special and was the youngest Lhasa to finish his championship (first weekend out at 6 months and 4 days with 3 back to back 5 point majors). He was also the youngest dog to compete at Westminister since it became a Champions only show. He was 9 months at the time and he took a First Award of Merit at 9 months. 

As experienced as I was, we did lose2 puppies (first time I've ever lost 2) in that litter. One because it stayed in the birth canal too long and was deprived of oxygen and even though I worked and worked on her, I couldn't get her to breath. Roulette also rolled over on one of the males when it was 2 days old and she was beside herself. So these things can also happen to those of us who think we know what we're doing. The 2 surviving puppies (1 boy and 1 girl) were spectacular, however.

And just like Caddy -- once Roulette was snuggling down with her babies, she forgot about all the pain (and the worry she put mom through).

Sometimes all that hard work is really, really, really worth it. I'm sure it will be in Caddy's case. I'm already in love with the little boy that has his tail up while nursing.


----------



## KandiMaltese

WOW Lynn, your story is amazing! I always look forward to hearing more about your show dogs.


----------



## belibaby14

Awwww, I love Caddy's picture with her babies. They all look soo cute!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checkin in I was hoping to see more pictures of mommy and her boys :wub:


----------



## revakb2

I'm so glad everyone is home and well. We look forward to raising the puppies with you. We all feel part of this family. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wooflife

So happy everyone is home and healthy and doing well. 

Great job Miss Caddie. 

Beautiful Mommy and adorable darling little puppies. 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## jadey

babies are soooo beautiful, caddy looks like she is so happy to be with her boys!
congradulations :grouphug: im so glad caddy is doing good and she is home!


----------



## phesty

***cough, cough*** I believe it's been at least 24 hours since the last pictures. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Congratulations mom and babies are beautiful. Enjoy your new additions .[/</span>color] :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I do have new pics and will put them in a new thread, since this one is incredibly (and awesomely) busy! 

I can't believe how Caddy is doing after her surgery and how awesome she is at being a mom! She's extremely protective of her little precious babies. :aktion033:


----------

